# Assembler for riscv?



## rdunkle (Jan 28, 2021)

I have been working with the qemu and image for 13-CURRENT riscv64 (20210107).  It appears to work well.  I was able to use Poudriere on amd64 to build shells/bash.

I was wondering what program is the riscv equivalent of  nasm?


----------

